# Home Build AR Must Go



## Narient (Jan 9, 2011)

Hey, Everybody.

It pains me to do this, but a string of life and death situations over the past 6 weeks have completely depleted my bank account and my landlord is not an understanding person. So, to avoid receiving an eviction notice in the next 2 days (even though we've never been late before and I do most repairs myself from my own pocket), I have to raise $1,500. So, to get that started, I need to sell this AR. It was built for my son as a welcome home present after his LDS mission and has never been fired.

I'm asking $750 for it. It includes the rifle, 1 Mag, Flip-up Front Sight, a Barska Red Dot sight and 110 rounds of brass target ammo. Lower says Nodak Arms. Local sale preferred for expeditious reasons.


----------



## hunting777 (May 3, 2009)

where are you located?


----------

